# Deer Creek Canyon riding__the Grange stocked for refuel?



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I will be back in the canyon during the week mid May for some training. I keep forgetting when Heather has annually opened/stocked the honor ice chests for refuel at the grange rest area. Anybody know?

thanks,

Don


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

I might hit it up tomorrow. Will post back if I do...


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

It's stocked now....I was up there last weekend


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

ahh ^^...thanks you two. Good to read. Heather and friends are great supporters of the cyclists who pass through all season. 

Perhaps I'll see you at the benches with a bottle 

White helmet, 6'3" 175lbs, white Sworks, unlabled FC 404's, w/b shoes and a big smile up there...

Don


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Don,
Where did you find your bike and wheels?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Bob29er said:


> Don,
> Where did you find your bike and wheels?


From this fellow by the name of Bob at BikeSource at SWest Littleton 

Note. I was riding High Grade and City View on Saturday May 4. Took a quick pit stop at the Grange. Unfortunately had to do a little snowshoeing to get to the coolers and recycling bins. Still a bit cool up there after a climb and it could take a little more time to dry out, otherwise, plan on some cleat clean-out before you clip back in.


----------

